# Paradise fish, German blue rams, killifish, and a flame gourami in a 15 gall?



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

You might want to lessen the load a bit. That sounds a little crowded to me.

The other issue is that all the fish you listed except the rams are surface fish. Maybe cross the gourami or the paradise fish off your list.

Julia


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

20 gal. is sufficient for a single German blue ram. The Gourami would be unhappy in a tank this small too. I have not kept paradise fish, but I have heard they are aggressive. I think you would be putting yourself up for WWIII especially if the rams spawn


----------



## joetaff (Jun 9, 2007)

yea that will be a little tight, I'd nix the paradise fish, then you should be ok but you'll have to stay up on water changes and general maintenance. And also unless the GBR's are a pair I foresee some problems there, you might have problems even if they are a pair...


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I would not put a pair of ram's in a 15gallon..or a paradise fish or a flame gourami


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

I would go with just a paradise or just a flame. Preferably the flame. Would do perfectly well in there along with a small school of something tiny and peaceful like rasboras or neons.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw a beautiful paradise fish at the fish store of all places but I had to refrain from buying it. If you want a fish to bully every other fish, this is the guy to get. They should be by themselves or in an grrrrr tank.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I agree nix the paradise, the others will do fine together in a planted tank with a decent filter. I would do my best to make sure the rams are m&f so they won't battle.


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the input! The gourami I would be buying is a dwarf flame gourami (grows to about 2") from my local breeder. I'm looking now at buying just the dwarf gourami and some killifish with a few other small additions. 

Does anyone have some suggestions for colorful tropical fish I could add that are relatively personable? 

I thought about adding a "wild type" betta in the mix, but I'm not sure since I already have a betta sorority tank. I've also looked at cockatoo cichlids, threadfin rainbows, or celestial pearl danios....


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Dwarf gourami + white clouds should work. Are the "killifish" by chance Golden Wonder Killifish? Those get big, and have mouths to match.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bettas and gouramis dont mix whether they are wild type or not. You should get a nice pretty little schooling fish. Danios are nice, threadfin rainbows are kinda sensitive. Take a look at some other types of small schooling fish to see what you like.


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

I just visited my local breeder today to buy some wood for the tank (attaching java moss). She had a nice pair of GBRs, mated. I asked her about my tank, and she thought it should be fine as long as I get a nice species of killifish (I'd only get two), a mated pair of GBRs, and only one dwarf gourami. That would put a total of five fish in my tank, none of which grow large. She mentioned I should get a midlevel swimmer (as some of you have also mentioned) because the killifish and gourami would dominate the top and the GBRs would mainly live around the bottom. She recommended celestial danios and one otocinclus catfish. 

How does this sound? Thoughts?


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of keeping lone fish in my tanks. I find that keeping a couple of types of fish in larger numbers to be more rewarding in the end. If you do wind up with the GBR pair I would stick to a small school of another species and leave it at that. Otos are a nice addition to any planted tank, but do better in groups of at least 4. Otherwise I have found them to be inactive and pretty boring.

If you're dead set on keeping the rams in a 15 I'd add maybe 7 or so neons since I've never seen real aggression between those two species. If you find that this level of stocking doesn't suit you later it's always easier to add fish than take them out.


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

I'm not set on the GBRs at all. In fact, from the sounds of things, it would be easier if I went with two other dwarf gouramis or killifish instead (or a large number of schooling fish).


----------

